# οἱ κωμῆται Μωθηνοι κατὰ τὺν ἐγχώριον τύπον



## Arabus

Hello,

I am trying to read the following paragraph (the source is Ethnica by Stephanus of Byzantium):







This is how I read it (corrections are appreciated):

Μωθώ, κώμη Ἀραβίας, ἐν ᾗ ἔθανεν Ἀντἰγονος ὁ Μακεδὼν ὑπὸ Ῥαβίλου τοῦ Βασιλέως τῶν Ἀραβίων, ὡς [Ουράνιος]? ἐν πέμπτῳ. ὅ ἐστι τῇ Ἀράβων φωνῇ τόπος θανάτου. οἱ κωμῆται Μωθηνοι κατὰ τὺν ἐγχώριον τύπον.

This is my tentative translation:

_Mōthṓ, unwalled village of Arabia, in which died [was killed?] Antἰgonos the Macedonian by Rhabίlou the king of the Arabs, thus [Ourάnious ...]? The following is [the Arabs]? sounds place of death. The Mōthēnian villagers […]? of the place._

I think that οἱ κωμῆται Μωθηνοι κατὰ τὺν ἐγχώριον τύπον means "_The Mōthēnian villagers are those who belong to the place_," but I do not understand the structure of the sentence. What is the meaning of κατὰ τὺν?


----------



## ireney

Hello Arabus.

I would say "the villagers are called Μωθηνοί going by the local style". By that I think he means that the ending of the adjective is chosen because that is the ending used for all that locale. So it's not, say, Μωθηνιάτες because that's not the ending used for the citizens of nearby cities/towns/villages. I could be wrong about the second part though.


----------



## bearded

I agree with ireney, for what it's worth.
In any case, it is ''katà _tòn'', not ''katà tyn''._


----------



## Arabus

Thank you.


----------



## sotos

Stephanus Byzantinus often uses the expression "τον τύπον" in connection with adjectives deriving from cities. e.g. Μαγδωλός, πόλις Αιγύπτου, ... το εθνικόν Μαγδωλίτης δια τον Αιγύπτιον τύπον, ... Γεφυρώτη, πόλις Λιβύης, το εθνικόν Γεφυρωταίος, ή Γεφυρωτίτης δια τον τύπον. 

To be honest, I don't understand  the difference between εθνικόν and "δια τον τύπον". 
https://books.google.gr/books?id=sZ..._ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q=τύπον&f=false


----------



## bearded

My surmise:
'to ethnikòn' = according to local/popular denomination
'dia tòn typon' = according to classical (Greek?) denomination.
It's just a hypothesis, and I can well be mistaken.


----------



## sotos

Possibly. At Stephanus' time there were Greek for Greeks and Greek for Hellenizing others.    Something like the English for English and English for Jamaicans.


----------



## Αγγελος

οἱ κωμῆται Μωθηνοι κατὰ τόν ἐγχώριον τύπον = the inhabitants are called Mothenoi, according to the local form [=usage?]


----------



## Simplizissimus

ὑπὸ Ῥαβίλου τοῦ Βασιλέως τῶν Ἀραβίων, ὡς Ουράνιος ἐν πέμπτῳ.

by Rhabilos, king of the Arabians, as Ouranios says in his fifth book.

(Look for Uranius historicus).


----------

